# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Van converted with custom woodworking

## Jon

This Ram ProMaster van was converted for weekend recreation. Lots of van conversions on the net, but nice woodwork in them is rare. Oak hardwood flooring, lots of insulation, butcher block countertop, curly maple veneer cabinetry, solar panels, and Murphy bed.

When this van is used for work during the week, the woodwork is protected with MDF boards.










https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...um/rydavan.gif

More: RydaVan- Work on weekdays, In the mountains on weekends.* - Album on Imgur

----------

Clockguy (Feb 3, 2019),

Harvey Melvin Richards (Feb 2, 2019)

----------


## Tools & Stuff

Very Nice!

----------


## Jon

Same company, different van. 1:00 video:

----------

PJs (Feb 2, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 1, 2019)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

the chest fridge in the second one is brilliant: keeps the cold in efficiently when you open it!

----------


## Clockguy

It's amazing what gluing and screwing a few boards together will bring a creative man to design. Being an amateur woodworker myself for much of my life, I also realize that it's not all that simple either. But one needs some basics to perform almost any complicated design and put it to a sensible use.

----------

